# Hunter head leaking around edges



## Johnnyrmtl (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello,

This is my first post and looking to fix my own irrigation issues after initial install a few years back. 
I have a head which leaks around the whole round edge of top. See pic for model. 
This actually prevents the other head from starting

I hear the seal may be worn but I took it apart and nothing is broken or seems worn?
Any ideas would be appreciated as maybe I'm not looking at the correct part

John


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I dont know that its worth your time diagnosing what the issue is and trying to fix it. Go buy a new one, unscrew the existing one, screw the new one in, mess with the Start/stop location(white screw slot) and how far it throws(the top screw). Probably costs $8-10 and could be done in 15 minutes.

In my experience once a sprinkler starts to go its just gone, whether it was hit by a lawn mower, kicked, or something else they are actually relatively fragile i've found.


----------



## Johnnyrmtl (Jun 28, 2019)

Ok thx for tip &#128522;
Where can I get these online in Canada at a relatively good price?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Johnnyrmtl Try www.irrigationdirect.ca.


----------



## Johnnyrmtl (Jun 28, 2019)

Great thank you I found a couple and that was one


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Looks like a K rain head to me.


----------



## Johnnyrmtl (Jun 28, 2019)

Sorry the head is not a hunter but rain bird...
I think the issue is water pressure causing the water to leak around the tip becuz the head not rising. The problem may be from the valve

Will report back, Thank you all for your input 7h


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

When mine start leaking i just replace them.

But if you say the head is not rising well.. You could try removing just the sprinkler head part and leave the plastic housing thats connected to pipe below and turn the zone on to see how much water comes out. or if you got a clog.


----------



## Johnnyrmtl (Jun 28, 2019)

It worked yesterday as the clog may have released. I guess if the first head is blocked the others won't get water of course

Will let you know if it does it again
Thx


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I know the hunters have a rubber ring / gasket ....less than a dollar to fix. When they age, they will ultimately leak when in use as you describe.

Hunter has a video on it.


----------



## Johnnyrmtl (Jun 28, 2019)

Not a leak issue it was a water pressure problem and all seems fine now after a few schedules

Thank you all for your help!!


----------

